# squat needed in london



## Tangerine (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey all,

I have a small squat group.. all of us are new to this and we've had a few leads, but are just unable to break into anything ourselves successfully. We may have found a temporary place now, but we really need something more permanent, preferably something we can stay in for at least a year in west, north or central London. 

We are all very open minded, creative, easy going people who are pretty easy to get on with. So if you wish you can even join us. Send me an email or something if you can help us open up a place or if you know of a suitable flat/house. 

[email protected]

Tangerine


----------



## Komjaunimas (Oct 13, 2009)

In north, just get to Enfield part, Bus 29 from Trafalgar Square, to WoodGreen, than change to bus 329,121 or 141 and exit the bus at Circular Road station, look in that region from both sides of the highways, there are loads of abandoned buildings, and lots of squats with east europe inhabitants... From friends i heared that there is also alot of abbandoned buildings in 2nd zone, for example Hackney


----------



## sparkandstir (Nov 1, 2009)

I've got a place in South London, could help you find one or if you want to live in East london then I'm thinking of moving there, need to get a group together. Will PM you my phone number.


----------



## Gypsybones (Nov 1, 2009)

I couldn't find any last time I was there I just ended up sleeping under a bridge


----------

